# can i open my gmail account in wap ??



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

can i open my gmail account in wap ??


----------



## mail2and (May 16, 2005)

yes you can....

first enable pop access from the settings in gmail... get the smtp/pop server details...

if your phone supports pop mail then simply enter in the details and you can check your mail on your phone via wap...

if it does not, then visit www.tagtag.com on your handset and go to tagtag mail.. enter the details here and you can check your mail


----------



## expertno.1 (May 16, 2005)

i got a better solution ie.

www.gmailwireless.com


----------

